# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Jade's Mega Art Restart

## JadeGreen

Well I can't find my old art thread but I know all the links to the images were broken anyways, so (with permission from the mods) here is a new one. Anyways, this will work pretty much the same as the old one. Art related to lucid dreams, and art that isn't related to LD, art from school, and art that I do for my own benefit. I'm not going to exclude anything.

I'm also going to have to upload some of the oldies from my original art thread. (Maybe with a few fixes here and there). And lots of new stuff, obviously. Until I get some more art worth posting, you guys can have this. I made it in a class based off one of my characters.

----------


## DawnEye11

Yesssss!!!! More of Jade's art!! ヾ（〃＾∇＾）ﾉ♪My life is complete now.lol  That pic is awesome. I especially like how you made the hand move. Looks so smooth.: D

----------


## Samael

Haha, that is such an awesome animation! The repeat 360 degree animation made me laugh. The character just looks so happy!

----------


## JadeGreen

Mmmk I guess I really should explain who this is since I've drawn her twice in a row now. (Well, I actually didn't because that spinney hand picture was from awhile ago.)

Raiah was a character I originally created for a Roleplay story with a friend. She isn't a Dream Character, though she has appeared in my dreams on a few occasions. I would usually just describe her as 'Robot Arm Girl' as to not confuse people and have to explain more than I would already have to. She was just a character that I created to... well be a character. And for some reason when I create characters I only create a couple but I go into way more detail than would ever be necessary for any comic or well any sane person really.

So what is there to know about Raiah...? Well she likes food more than anyone in the world. She's a gamer and a game programmer, An EDM DJ, and a science nerd, particularly when it comes to outer space. She always had this personality trait of not caring about other people's flaws and just trying to like them for who they are. She tends to be very industrious and always wants to be doing something, and gets bored easily. Also, contrary to most characters that have robotic limbs, she doesn't get all angsty about them. This was sort of meant to be a play on the cliche that all characters like this have this complex of wanting to be fully human again. But Raiah has just accepted the state of her life and moved to enjoy and embrace her unique anatomy as part of her identity as a DJ and a warrior.

I actually considered if I did a comic or story arc involving her where (by whatever means) she gets her real arm and legs back and hates having them, feeling like she lost a part of herself and is no longer super strong (basically a superhero) because of this.

That and she's the only one crazy enough to strap Vernor rockets to her body and launch herself through the air swinging a 100 pound sledgehammer as a fighting style.



The Groundplane/Background was super lazy on this one because it was art day with my friend. (He came over, we did the arts.) and I was in a rush to have it finished before he left.

I think I introduced this character before, but here he is again. This is Alduir, and his psychic spirit, Ateria. I think the story of creating this character is about as simple as it gets. I just kind of made him up one day and realized that I really liked his character, particularly if he played off of Raiah. (Since the two were opposites in most ways. Raiah is more calculating and scientific, he is more spontaneous and intuitive. Raiah's abilities are mechanical, Al's are Mystical) But at the same time they seem to get along very well. I always figured they were different enough to learn from each other but similar enough to still understand one another.

The story behind this picture is somewhat lucid dreaming related, I guess. Since a large part of Al's story takes place in a sort of dream world/alternate dimension. (Sadly the story is complex and interesting, and I don't want to spoil it for anybody in case I decide to publish it ever.) Al is really the only character other than my own persona that really has this defined aesthetic that I can associate him with. (Using the Indigo and the eye emblem).



And before the shipping starts, Raiah is Lezzy and Al is Gay, and they both have partners. I don't know what it is with me creating homosexual OCs. I guess heterosexual relationships just really bore me.  ::tongue::

----------


## DawnEye11

You never cease to amaze me with your art. Looks like you improved from the last time I saw your art too. Although, I may be wrong but...was Raiah blond before?

----------


## JadeGreen

> You never cease to amaze me with your art. Looks like you improved from the last time I saw your art too. Although, I may be wrong but...was Raiah blond before?



Yea she was blonde before. (Technically she still is blonde because most of her family characters are.) I just say she dyed her hair red.

----------


## Samael

I like the glowing of Ateria. You pulled off the "dark" light fantastically. 


*Spoiler* for _A cheat for the background, if you'd like to hear it?_: 



If you're using Photoshop, have you tried the Edit>Transform>Perspective tool to cheat at the backgrounds? Put down a texture, change perspective, add a dark gradient going most of the way to the ground, boom. Relatively convincing-looking background,


 if you feel like playing with it a bit!

----------


## JadeGreen

> I like the glowing of Ateria. You pulled off the "dark" light fantastically. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _A cheat for the background, if you'd like to hear it?_: 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're using Photoshop, have you tried the Edit>Transform>Perspective tool to cheat at the backgrounds? Put down a texture, change perspective, add a dark gradient going most of the way to the ground, boom. Relatively convincing-looking background,
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'll give it a try next time.



eh heh heh heh heh ha  ::lol:: 



hehehehehe HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :Big laugh:  MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!  :mwahaha:  This is gonna make LD practice a whole lot easier.

----------


## DawnEye11

: D Wow. Hope it works out for you. Seems like it would work. hehehe I bet after listening to all that your gonna dream of kung fu panda dancing to Infected Mushroom inside of borderlands 2.> w > Its too late you can't go back. Now that you read this it will influence your dreams too. XD haha  Just kidding.....or am I?  :tongue2:

----------


## JadeGreen

> : D Wow. Hope it works out for you. Seems like it would work. hehehe I bet after listening to all that your gonna dream of kung fu panda dancing to Infected Mushroom inside of borderlands 2.> w > Its too late you can't go back. Now that you read this it will influence your dreams too. XD haha  Just kidding.....or am I?



Considering last nights dream crossed Star Wars and Gurren Laggan, I don't think that's far fetched at all.

----------


## Airward

Raiah reminded me of a manga I once started to read but never finished (well, not Raiah herself, but the hammer and robotics).
Found it. It is "battle angel alita".

That bit apart, great works.

----------


## JadeGreen

Dear artists, if you ever want to feel frustrated, attempt a pose like this.

I wanted to draw Manei (mah dream guide) ever since I came back to the site. This took way too long and gave me way too many grey hairs. Illustrator hasn't been to friendly to me with it either, what with all the crashing and what not. I think I did her with the torch dancing once before. (Isn't that a real thing in Hawaii? I don't know as much about the pacific and the cultures that live there, I have to look it up now.) In the dream world it was supposedly something unique to her culture. It is also something that I want to participate in very badly.

No more realistic style drawings for a little while. They're fun but they take a lot out of me. I need to come up with a simple cartoon/chibi/anime style

I also doodled this in my spare time. I don't remember where I got the idea but I wanted to make a sword that folded up like this, and made the hilt and handle fit into Manei's gold and red motif.

----------


## DawnEye11

Wow that is one intense pose. Also, great job on the art work and designs. ^^ I know you did one of her with a torch before. Hm..Have you never seen "lilo and stitch" as a kid?They had a scene with torches. I also knew about the torch thing because of other shows too though.

----------


## JadeGreen

A bit simpler than my usual style, but I've been sick but I had a lot of free time, but not necessarily a lot of energy. Really this is an art test for future works...

----------


## Shabby

Good job! I like it  :smiley:  Can't wait to see those future works you speak of.

----------


## JadeGreen

I was supposed to be working on a take-home test today. Instead my brain said: Let's build the back half of our own version of the Hermes in LDD. I'd say there's about a 10% chance I'll go back to this and a 5% chance I'll actually finish it...

----------


## JadeGreen

Art day with S agian. (We actually spent most of the day playing Minecraft.) I had to do the shading a few times over. Not because it was wrong, but because illustrator keeps crashing for no reason. So frustrating.

Perspective is hard...

----------


## JadeGreen

So I've been messing around on my drawing tablet more and more. Usually I use Illustrator but I want to broaden my horizon a bit. Really I think it's just a matter of practice and putting in the time to clean up my linework, but critique is always welcome.

(What I'm considering doing in my next sketch is to draw a sketchy layer to set up proportions then draw a clean layer over it, then erase the sketchy layer.)



From DYD a few days ago now.



Jet propulsion flying. The only dream-ability I can say I've outright mastered. The fire jets vary in appearance a little bit. Sometimes they're like an actual flame, other's they're like a bunsen burner or blowtorch with a small, compressed flame. (Sometimes they don't appear at all.) Either way they look cool.



The Dreamcatcher Shield. The ability I have used only once before and am planning on mastering. Maybe make it a goal when spell's summer comp starts up.

----------


## JadeGreen

MAKAMAKAMAKAMAKAMAKA!!!



I think I'm going to do a tablet drawing everyday for the rest of the summer so I can practice and get really good...

----------


## DawnEye11

Its good to see you are still doing your art. : D I look forward to seeing more. It actually inspires me to make more art too.

----------


## DoubleHelix

Awesome, tasty stuff!   :tonguewiggle:

----------


## JadeGreen

I was going to do two drawings today, but Photoshop crashed as I was _REACHING TO CLICK 'SAVE'_ on the first one. (Seriously did I like kick an orphan puppy in a past life or something to deserve that?) 

So now all you get is Cafe and crew... DC11, I'm so sorry about Eye and the sammich. I just needed a pick-me-up after the aforementioned crash. I hope you can find it in your heart to forgive me.

----------


## DawnEye11

:  D AWWWW. It looks so cute.The facial expressions and poses make us look so awesome together. Hehehe And yes I find the idea of eye's eyes popping out while eating a sandwhich genius.XD I will definitely be saving this on my computer. Sorry about the crash though. I would have liked to see it. >.< But no worries. Stuff like that has happened to me before so I know how you feel.^^

----------


## JadeGreen

Its amazing to me the drop in quality between my illustrator drawings and my Photoshop tablet drawings. But practicing on the tablet has given me something to do around here while waiting around for my lucid dreaming potency to not be total poopy.

----------


## DawnEye11

Samurai Jack! :3 Nice choice. I was actually wondering recently when the show was coming back since its been a while since they announced it.Also, I can see the change but using a tablet in the beginning is kind of hard.

----------


## JadeGreen

I don't know when the show is coming back. I've seen the announcement too. I really hope they don't mess it up though... That show was my childhood...

----------


## JadeGreen

No sketch practice yesterday, and only doodley pic from today. (I've kept at running for over a month, how hard should drawing be?) Well I'm actually working on a height chart of DCs and OCs so that might take me a few days...

----------


## Lang

> 



I totally get that! Great Job!  :smiley:

----------


## DawnEye11

> No sketch practice yesterday, and only doodley pic from today. (I've kept at running for over a month, how hard should drawing be?) Well I'm actually working on a height chart of DCs and OCs so that might take me a few days...



When you say for over a month, do you mean you've been practicing on the tablet for over a month? : o

----------


## JadeGreen

I've been spamming Dream-Self face studies and watching Steven Universe today. I've been practicing on the tablet for less than a week and already my linework has gotten a *LOT* cleaner.


*Spoiler* for _images are a big size_: 











*Spoiler* for _artist's rant_: 



I was actually doing a height chart of various Dream Characters and other Original Characters at first, but I was having problems with the faces. They weren't outright horrible, but it looked like I had drawn everyone's faces in a slightly different style, and it drove me mad. I raged and trashed the chart four characters in. Not that my tablet drawing have ascended to any spectacular level of quality.

(I also tried drawing a few REAL people from reference. The sketches looked fine yesterday, but when I came back this morning, I realized they looked like something Picasso had done. I must ask, how does that work? Is it psychology or something?)

Eventually I might start doing a lucid dreaming themed comic (or just a regular old comic) and posting here. Maybe I wait until after I take that life drawing class this fall, where I probably end up re-learning all of the stuff I've taught myself doing these drawings. Granted I'm going for this weird cartoon/anime hybrid style rather than full-on realism. Though practicing realism couldn't hurt.

I've got an almost overwhelming amount of things I want to practice. I want to continue with things in this vein, take another shot at the height chart, do more with colors. I want to do some studies of real people, and maybe draw from a few more cartoons and anime too. Looking at other character designs that I like might help to influence my own. And obviously, I want to mix up the subject matter a little. Some other things I liked drawing as a kid that I should look into: Monsters (notably either dragon-like things, or things with lots of pointy teeth.) Mecha, rockets, robots, spaceships, science fiction in general. I also like to draw castles/fortresses and all manner of interesting structures. And of course practicing all these kinds of crazy fantasy things is prefect if you want to do a comic about LD. (Since Ideally the comic about LD wouldn't spend 50 chapters lucidly wandering around in an empty version of my subdivision.)

Specifically on these pictures, the one thing that bothers me is the hair. I never feel like I'm getting it to fall quite right on the head and I maybe want to change Dream-Self's hairstyle up if I want to do a comic.

----------


## Tataglia

These are awesome  ::D:  What I like about your drawings, is how expressive your characters are, it's defintely something I look up to. It's instantly clear what they're feeling. 
I have a few curious questions, what do you mean with dream self face studies? I'd love to hear some tips and tricks of how you remember and draw your dream characters. I'm definetely not ready for that yet. Dream scenes and Dc's can be incredibely complex. Don't worry about the hair, they're all good espacially the first two Yesses. A small remark, in the last but one head, the hair follows a rupsy, catterpiller, michelin form on the right side of the face. Hair only behaves this way with consistent placing of elastic strings.

----------


## JadeGreen

*Spoiler* for _big size_: 










Crossing Dream Characters and Original characters even more...





> I have a few curious questions, what do you mean with dream self face studies? I'd love to hear some tips and tricks of how you remember and draw your dream characters. I'm definetely not ready for that yet. Dream scenes and Dc's can be incredibely complex. Don't worry about the hair, they're all good espacially the first two Yesses. A small remark, in the last but one head, the hair follows a rupsy, catterpiller, michelin form on the right side of the face. Hair only behaves this way with consistent placing of elastic strings.



The wording of your first question doesn't really make sense. If your asking what I mean by doing a 'study', it's basically a term when an artist draws something to practice it. If you're asking what I mean by a dream self, it's sort of the avatar body that I'm given in dreams. (I don't look like that in waking life, but I consistently do in dreams.) In real life, I don't even have hetrochromia, but my dream self does. I'm honestly a little paranoid about being tracked on the internet and stuff, so I only ever use drawing of my dream-self as profile pictures, etc, and never show what I really look like.

As for remembering your dream characters and drawing them, The key is consistency in the dreamworld. You have to find a character that you've seen multiple times. I usually draw my dream characters not as they were in any one dream, but as sort of a combination of their appearances across multiple dreams. (Same goes for my dream self, he varies a little from dream to dream, and sometimes is my waking life self.) With my Dream-Self, I can just go look in a mirror for awhile and examine my dream body. (I've done it a few times in the past.) Other recurring DCs, such as my dream guide, appear often enough that I can examine them and figure out how to draw them.

If you need anything else explained, let me know. This isn't very clear, but I'm writing this post while being rushed out the door by my parents...

----------


## JadeGreen

*Spoiler* for _BIG SIZE_: 















*1.* I tried to do like a perspective thing where it looked like Saitama's fist was more towards you, but it just ended up looking like he has a giant hand.

*2.* I don't think I'm going to finish this DC/OC crossover, It was cool, but I think it'll forever be a lineart. (Dream me has long hair and a braid... I kinda like that...)
*
3.* This was meant to be a joke inserted into a dream journal entry that I was going to post, but I decided against posting it at the last second because then I would have 666 dream journal entries and that would summon a bad creepypasta author or something. Just kidding, the real reason is that I just thought the dream wasn't that interesting in the end.


*Spoiler* for _context_: 



She (Manei, My dream guide) said something about me wearing a Hello Kitty shirt but I wasn't lucid and didn't look down. She must have realized that I wasn't lucid pretty quickly because she directed my attention to the sky where she asked "Why are their stripes in the sky?" I looked in the sky and saw planetary rings, like Saturn arching across the sky. (Seeing multiple moons, multiple suns, gas planets, and other such space/other planets stuff is a dream sign.) Even though I know now when I'm awake she was trying to bring my attention to the dream sign in order to get me lucid, I also have the strangest feeling she didn't actually know what the rings were.

I said something like "Oh yeah... we must be on a planet with rings..." but completely missed the obvious dream sign.  ::doh:: 




I think it's time for a change of subject matter. I don't want to get too stagnant just drawing characters...

----------


## DawnEye11

Cool drawings! : )  It feels like your changing things up a bit which is good to see. Hehe Saitama does have a pretty powerful punch. Maybe you should look at some references to see how the hand would look in the perspective you wanted. Lol xD Ididn't notice you were at 665. Maybe when you type your next journal entry you can imagine its 999 but upside down.

----------


## JadeGreen

I don't care that this isn't drawing well. I find it funny...


*Spoiler* for _Really Long_:

----------


## AstralMango

I lost my shit. xD

----------


## Ginsan

The punchline was great !  ::chuckle::

----------


## NyxCC

Brilliant! I love it!  ::D:

----------


## Yukita

The comic was really funny, the expressions are fantastic, and you can see yourself in itXD

----------


## DawnEye11

Lol XD How did I not see this earlier? That was funny and the ending was clever.

----------


## Yukita

Soul eater!!!<3

----------


## JadeGreen

ART DUMP TIME!

Raiah and Alduir have the most beautiful of friendships.



Marcus Doodle.



This has been on DYD for a few days now but now it's here.



I asked my friend what to draw. He said 'A bowl of Pasta'. Ten minutes later I send him this.

----------


## Lang

Keep up the great work!  ::D:

----------


## JadeGreen

I just realized the pocket on marcus' shirt  ::doh::

----------


## FryingMan

"If I ever make it through this night, I'm sticking strictly to DILD and MILD"!! Brilliant!

----------


## JadeGreen

I don't think college is giving me enough homework... Giving me too much time to browse the interwebs, and draw silly stuff like this.





My photoshop skills have improved but they're still very far from where I'd like them to be. I don't feel ambitious enough to attempt stuff thats more complex.

Need... MOAR PRACTICE!

----------


## JadeGreen

Drawing a Crapton of Chibis is the fastest way to becoming a photoshop master. (Not really) Want to be doing more art but life keeps getting in the way.  :tongue2: 





Even did my friends OCs. I can't draw Anthro Animals worth crap.

----------


## JadeGreen

I'm probably not going to finish this because there's annoying little perspective errors everywhere that I don't feel like fixing. Figured I should post it now or it'll never see the light of day.

----------


## JadeGreen

Or... I will end up finishing it. Okay. That was unexpected of myself.  :tongue2:

----------


## DawnEye11

It's great that you were able to finish it. Looks amazing. : D

----------


## JadeGreen

I actually started this before the Kerbal Mothership and only bothered to finish it now. (These shenanigans started when I wanted to draw Dawn with armor to see what it would look like.) I think I've figured out the workflow for drawing characters and objects in Photoshop. Now all I really need is to practice it and maybe make some style refinements.

----------


## Lang

I had a dream just last night that some DCs who were singing off key to, "Hit me with your best shot" at some bar while other DCs were throwing tomatoes at them.  What a deafening sound!!  They sounded like my college ex-roommate did years ago. XD This drawing is Awesome! Keep up the great work!  ::D:

----------


## DawnEye11

Lololol xD  Kiro's bad singing is hilarious. I love the picture and how much detail you put into it too.The armor looks so good on Dawn.Ive always wanted to see them in better get up but I always come up with something easy to draw.Also, your drawing with photoshop is getting better and better.Im going to put this as my phone screen saver. ::smitten::  It also inspires me to be more detailed in my art. Im going to try drawing your characters too. Its been a while since I drew them.

----------


## JadeGreen

Jack was never a dream character that I really particularly liked, but I used him to test how I might draw characters in photoshop in the future. I think I'm hot on the tail of my skill level in adobe illustrator.

----------


## DawnEye11

::D:  I was wondering when you would draw Jack again.He looks great.When I look at the first drawing I can't help but think of G i joe. He kind of looks like a buff american soidgier which is cool. I also like the  one where hes wearing casual clothing. It shows his soft side.  :smiley:

----------


## JadeGreen

Me: So I've been thinking of drawing someone from Steven Uni-

Friend: DRAW GARNET!

Me: Ok...



I'm really happy with the way this came out, particularly on the gauntlet. When I drew Jack, I experimented with having two layers of shading. One where the line of the shading was really definite and the other more airbrushed looking. It sort of works, and the shading like that is a LOT of extra work. It's a lot easier just to have two tones of definite shading and it gives this sort of poster/comic book look. (It really starting to look like my old illustrator pieces.)

I should really do a scenery piece or at least one with more of a focus on the background. The background in this is obviously a brief afterthought. Maybe I'll do that next...

_Edit: Man, photoshop export made the quality poopy._




> I was wondering when you would draw Jack again.He looks great.When I look at the first drawing I can't help but think of G i joe. He kind of looks like a buff american _solider_ which is cool. I also like the one where he's wearing casual clothing. It shows his soft side.



Yeah I think the solider in training was kind of the basis of his in-dream design. Though he was kind of an arrogant jerk, he did seem to have a sort of code of self discipline and boundaries like a solider/trainee. The outfit on the right hand side was one I never saw him wear in dream. I wanted to give him one that I thought looked cooler or more like clothes that I would pick out for him, while still fitting his personality.

Maybe I do new outfits for all my dream characters.

----------


## DawnEye11

Garnet looks awesome!  :smiley: Nice choice in pose too. I can see the difference in shading but I think its fine as long as it doesnt look like the shading is smudged like how it gets on paper sometimes. It would be cool to see your characters in new outfits too. I actually wanna see how you would draw them in formal clothing. But you can do whatever you want. ^.^Hehe Clever choice of words btw.

----------


## JadeGreen

> I actually wanna see how you would draw them in formal clothing.



Tell me who in particular and I'll make it happen.

----------


## DawnEye11

> Tell me who in particular and I'll make it happen.



: D Sweet! I actually wanted to see your dream self,Manei and Marcus in formal clothing but if I had to choose one I'd like to see you do Manei.

----------


## JadeGreen

Photoshop didn't go to town on the image quality like it did with garnet.  ::lol:: 

Its annoying. Theres like a million and two styles of dresses and like three variations on mens formal. Not to mention it pretty much only comes in the colors of blue, gray and black, so you can't really personalize it to characters nearly as much as I would like. It's p much as simple as just fit a sport coat and pants to the characters body type and draw the head and hands.  :tongue2: .

At least Marcus looks good in it. He was practically born to wear these kind of clothes. I think I only got motivated to do this because I wanted to do the hologram watch.

Manei looks alright, I wish I'd chosen a dress where I could have worked in more different colors, or drawn a different angle to show the hair more. Also the height difference between us becomes ridiculous when she's wearing heels and I'm not. (TBH if she wore heels she'd probably have to worry about hitting her head on doors and stuff...) 

And I always think I look like a moron in these kind of clothes, both in dream and out. It was still funny to draw myself though.

----------


## DawnEye11

Woooow. I love the clothes you chose and the details you put to the side of the earing and watch.The dress really looks beautiful on Manei and the hair style is cute.The accesories really compliment her outfit too. Hehe And Marcus does look like he was made to wear that suit.Your dream self looks great in a suit too. I like how his hair is combed back and the shoes look spiffy as well. Fantastic job on the drawing and thanks for taking my request.  ::happyme::  I'm glad I finally got to see how your characters would look in formal clothing. It definetly inspires me to draw more.

----------


## JadeGreen

Thanks  :smiley: 

Would you mind if I put in a request of my own? Take it if you like. But you should draw like a shared dream between us with all of our dream characters meeting. I know you've already done my characters once, but I always love the way they look in your style when they come up.

----------


## DawnEye11

> Thanks 
> 
> Would you mind if I put in a request of my own? Take it if you like. But you should draw like a shared dream between us with all of our dream characters meeting. I know you've already done my characters once, but I always love the way they look in your style when they come up.



Your welcome.^w^ Sure. That sounds cool. I already have an idea of how it would look like but I'll get started on it when I can.

----------


## JadeGreen

An old old old dream inspired this. Technically it could go on DYD but I reread the dream and the way I remembered it and drew it and the way the dream reads are two completely different ways.

----------


## DawnEye11

That picture is so fantastic! I love the dark side it has to it,along with elements that show discovery and adventure.The character in the picture was you in the dream? You did another super job on the design and the pose showing movement looks good.5/5 stars! :Good idea: Seriously this is one of my favorite. X3

----------


## JadeGreen

Manei/Jonathan Outfit Redesigns. Redesigns are in the middle. Original dream outfits are on the edges. I like how these came out.

----------


## DawnEye11

Those outfits really pop. Love the color choices too.The posing and facial expression also keep me interested in Manei and Jonathan. The chibi robot girl is cute too. Looks like they make great friends. :smiley:

----------


## JadeGreen

I've drawn enough Dream Characters for awhile. Steampunk Raiah and Satri... Why didn't I think of this ages ago...?

----------


## DawnEye11

They look so sweet and your really good at drawing robotic stuff.

----------


## JadeGreen

*Spoiler* for __: 








The case of a cool idea for a character but didn't put all my heart into the artwork. Maybe I revisit this concept at some point.  :tongue2:

----------


## DawnEye11

Looks like a cool villain and very unique to me. You should definetly keep her in mind if you ever start a comic or story.

----------


## JadeGreen

Been in kind of an artistic rut lately but here have some messy sketches.



I always like seeing how others' characters translate into my style. Tho for Toph and Cyborg it isn't much of a transition, considering TT and ATLA are major influences on my character style. In other words, I wasn't influenced by manga/anime. I was influenced by the western cartoons that were influenced by manga and anime.



And this. I have no idea why I'm in love with this Paladin/Knight version of Dawn. I guess I was just secretly hoping that there would eventually be some cool action scenes in cafe's lucid dreaming comic.

----------


## FlatulentMind

Those steampunk cyborg arms looks cool! Do you ever experiment with art while you're lucid? Like try drawing in a dream?

----------


## JadeGreen

One instance comes to mind, but it was quite awhile ago. This weird semi lucid dream involving going to Chicago, not being able to find a parking spot, and meeting my dream guide there. (I don't remember if I wrote it down anywhere.) She said that she wanted me to draw her and started modeling sitting on a rock by the lakeshore. I had surprisingly little trouble with the dream distorting and changing while I did an actually pretty good charcoal gesture of her.

Anyways have some character ideation.

----------


## JadeGreen

I need to stop. I really do.

----------


## JadeGreen

Been getting more and more invested with these two as time goes on...


*Spoiler* for _Process_: 





I don't know if this is how one is 'supposed' to work through these sorts of pictures, but really it's art and there is no one right workflow, just whatever works best for you is what your roll with.

You've probably seen quite a few of these sketches, sometimes I post them just like this. Really this is the first phase of me getting into a drawing.



The next step is to add outlines on another layer. I know some people think you should paint and really try to work it without black outlines, but I honestly like them "It's part of my style" is often cited as a lame excuse by mediocre artists to get away with whatever they want, but I really do like the graphical style of the black outlines, particularly since my style is to not go full realism. (Except in some of my graphite drawings from my class which I will really have to post at some point.) Though in this style, would like to start practicing variation of line weight and such.



Now this, this is what usually eats up the bulk of my time, coloring and shading. It's generally just work getting the colors to go inside the outlines, then adding tints and shades around a character to add depth and shine. Like the outlines, I like the blocky colors rather than smooth transitions, the more comic-booky look. (Plus that means a drawing like this can take 5 hours rather than 50...  :tongue2: )



I added a few more touches after this on separate layers, the wind and the cold breath, as well as having the feet sink into the snow a bit. This is generally where the magic happens. This step is fun, easy and goes a long way to make the drawing look a whole lot better.

----------


## DawnEye11

::goodjob2:: That is a really good pic and I know what you mean about the lines. Your oc also reminds me of that old show called gargoyles which is cool.

----------


## JadeGreen

Raiah Doodles. More to come.

----------


## DawnEye11

Its cool how her character really stands out in those drawings. I didn't even know her legs and arm could come off like that but it makes sense if she wants to get comfortable.I also thought that the little girl was someone else till I remembered red heads start out blond.

----------


## JadeGreen

> Its cool how her character really stands out in those drawings. I didn't even know her legs and arm could come off like that but it makes sense if she wants to get comfortable.I also thought that the little girl was someone else till I remembered red heads start out blond.



Well actually the story behind that was I wanted to show what happens when the robot arms need to be taken off to be adjusted and maintained every few months. So she gets stuck on the couch being a "One Armed Potato" (what she calls it) for a day, watching TV and eating snacks. Later, she starts maintaining and modifying them herself and keeps multiple sets so she's never stuck like that.

Also she dyes her hair red, it's naturally blonde.

----------


## DawnEye11

Oh. Thanks for clearing that up.  :smiley:  Btw how did you get good at drawing tech/cyber stuff like that? Did anything specific inspire your designs?

----------


## JadeGreen

> Btw how did you get good at drawing tech/cyber stuff like that? Did anything specific inspire your designs?



Honestly I don't think this second round came out that good... I kinda rushed it out, being busy with exams and all.  :tongue2:  But these were more about getting my ideas out onto the page than creating the most miraculous work of art I could possibly create.

But for the robot arm, it kind of developed organically. In the first round of sketches, I did an age progression. Now this is going to sound really meta, but her earlier age is actually a reference to the earlier interpretations of her character. When I first designed her, she had blonde hair in double pigtails and, but her first design wasn't lacking robotic limbs, she's had those since the first drawing of her character. (That I still have in my room somewhere, I did it in like the 8th grade and it looks really awkward.) The reason she doesn't have robotic limbs is that in the story that I was planning, there's a horrible horrible accident with a castle gate closing down at a very wrong time, that would lead her to getting them.

Then in the second sketch you see her sans legs and left arm. When I first designed her robotic limbs they looked like this, very sort of skeletal and minimalist, just servos and angular metal framework. I always had the idea that since she was still growing at this time, every year or so she'd get new ones as to not outgrow her robotic anatomy. It's kind of like buying children clothes you know they're going to grow out of so you don't get them anything too fancy.

But somewhere along the line she started getting involved in fighting and recognized she had a good hope of winning fights if she upgraded herself, since weight training won't make bionics any stronger. This would maybe be where the more curvy, stronger looking design came from, they're a custom job done by herself. (Henceforth all the custom steam-powered punch and stuff.) I'd say these are very loosely based off of Edward Elric's limbs, especially the giant 'flathead screw' joints, (see ed's shoulder.) 

And if you'll remember my earlier drawings, the bionics used to be silver/steel instead of a dirty brown color. This was done because I've had the idea that whatever comic I'm going to write takes place in this steampunk/atompunk style world and the shiny silver looked too Neo-Futuristic. (The metal colors were actually lifted from that full steampunk drawing I did awhile ago and merged with the more modern looking limbs that were much easier to draw, with some minor design tweaks.)

Though don't ask me why there are rockets on a supposedly steampunk character. In very early sketches the rockets came from the bottom of her feet but at some point I started mounting them on the side of the calf and gave them the ability to vector thrust in reverse. This offered up more versatility since she could (as pictured) glue herself to walls or ceilings or fly feet-first at an enemy and kick them over. (Honestly I think the inspiration for that came from my flying powers in dreams, I liked the exciting way I moved, being able to control my direction with thrust vectors, and then tried to apply it to another character.) Also when I first created the character, her name handle was "Rocket Raiah", because in her earliest interpretation she used a rocket launcher instead of a hammer.

Oh yeah, the hammer. It just made sense in character that she needed a huge hammer as her weapon. (My friend suggested a chainsaw but I turned him down.) But when I started playing around with the rocket boosters, the logical conclusion was to add a rocket to the rear end of the hammer allowing it more striking force. Then I took it up to 11 and decided the whole hammer has like a built in Reaction Control System where it would be able to fly back into her hand if it gets knocked out, or attack things all on its own. (Also I'd have to say it does look like how the Super Sledge looks in F04, to an extent.)

And the punch. The world she exists in has the weirdest technological evolution compared to our own. Nanorobots exist to stitch nerve endings to a transistor port that amplifies the signals but this technology came out but plastics were never invented. Rocket technology is so well understood that someone with the know how can make a whole bunch of them, miniaturized and perfectly reliable, in their bedroom but guns don't exist in this universe, or at the very least, never evolved past muskets and cannons. (Because something much better came along.) Ever since her inception, She had a shotgun punch built into her arm, but upon realizing I was stealing from the blonde haired girl from RWBY (technically RWBY somehow stole from me given when I created the character.) But I had to change that for real when I dropped the 'no projectile guns in this verse' bomb on her. So instead the force propelling her powerful punch is a small 'shell' full of water that gets punctured and heated by an electrode rod inside her arm and boils into steam almost instantly, creating an explosion of steam and a powerful punch, and giving the awesome shell ejecting look.

Some parts of my inspiration simply come down to not necessarily practicality, but whatever I think she, Raiah as a character would do to upgrade herself. (I think she's more concerned with what would be cool than what would be practical to beating her enemy, but really I'm just pleading the 'Rule of Cool') I have yet to draw her (heh heh) penultimate upgrades. Let's just say there is one type of gun that _is_ allowed around here, and she has it, along with some other surprises...

Good lord how did I talk so much about my sources of inspiration...

----------


## DawnEye11

::holycrap::  <-- My reaction when I see the wall of text. Hehe That aside its a lot of info to take in but it did explain a lot.I don't know why I never thought of Ed's arm when I looked at it but perhaps its because you always keep your characters so detailed and your so creative that I never expected for you to draw inspiration from it. I don't really know what steam punk is but I did notice that change and it seems better. Maybe because i like that old timely kind of feel to it.Hmm...I like a lot of things about her. But one thing I liked in particular was how you chose to put the rockets to the side and for the hammer to fly that way back to her as well. It reminds me of thor's boomerang like hammer. Again,Its astounding how much detail you put into creating her. But I suppose you had time to think about it since she was created years ago. ^.^ keep up the good work. Its also understandable if you feel like the drawings weren't spent on for long enough but I still think they were great.

----------


## JadeGreen

Part 3 of 3. Almost accidentally posted on Cafe's thread. She posted something, better go check it out.

Omitted her ultimate combat upgrade, since if I ever do a comic, I want that to be surprise.  :;-): 

Also I can't freaking figure out how to get the shading on hair to work the way I want it to...

----------


## JadeGreen

I think I just found Eye a new best friend...

Jonathan is no longer the evil overlord of my dreams. Ever since I befriended (that was like over a year ago now...man, time flies) him he doesn't show up nearly as much. When he does he never means anyone any real harm, but he still likes to cause some trouble...

I think I work better with the larger canvas sizes and smaller line weight. I still only have half an idea what to do with the backgrounds though. Maybe I should try rendering it in illustrator or something to keep the lines straight, or I just need practice drawing something other than characters.

----------


## DawnEye11

::D:  Looking good.She must have some insane amount of strength though to carry those heavy looking weapons. Also, that final transformation looks delicious. Like seriously. I want a sandwich like that too. XD What exactly are you going for with the hair lighting? Maybe you should look up some tutorials on youtube to see if you can figure it out.

How could you create my worst nightmare? > w < Eye and Jonathan working together will tear my dream world apart. Hehe Still, I really like the scenario and you drew everyone in it so stylish too. Love the incorporation of the masks. Honestly I was afraid of that scream type of mask a long time ago during Halloween and the red mask looks like a theatre mask from a wall painting I saw in the museum today. Larger canvases are definitely better to work with. If you feel like getting better with backgrounds you should practice. I need to practice too. Oh and I didn't post any art yet. It was just a reply. I still have to draw the jack/Jonathan picture. Good news is I'll be free to draw it tomorrow.

----------


## JadeGreen

Bloop random practice page expressions and such. Eyes and hands never really seem to stay the same around here.



This one was supposed to come out on Christmas, but I saw the colors were coming out kinda crummily and lost motivation to work on it.

----------


## DawnEye11

: D Those look great. It feels like your art has changed quite a bit since I first saw it. You must be proud of what you accomplished with your art for 2016. I'm still working on things but im happy with my progress as well. But for the second pic did you not add the eye shines on purpose?  Either way I like the down to earth feel I'm getting from it and the background is more detailed. Seeing the girl on Raiah's shoulder feeding her is super cute too. X3 Its nice to see how you incorporated the dream cafe in there.But since my store was  bought by another company and I was forced to change my name it just hasn't been the same. Hehe <--- My lame attempt to make a joke. XD

----------


## JadeGreen

for how long have you been back to being DawnEye11?  ::holycrap:: 







> But for the second pic did you not add the eye shines on purpose?



It was an experiment with my drawing style. I wanted to see if I could draw characters without pupils and eye shines and strangely I think I like it better. It makes my style seem more unique. Since I was experimenting with how to draw eyes I figured I would draw Eye agian. I think you could shrink this down and use it as an Eye-con for something if you wanted to.

----------


## DawnEye11

I love that pic of Eye so much I will shrink it down to an avatar size and put it as profile or avatar pic.for dream views* w *
Um...I changed it a few days ago I think. XD Did I make you rc for a moment? Jk The no pupils does make it more unique. It reminds me of how cartoon eyes look like but the way you draw your characters
compliments it.

Also, thank goodness for auto save. My phone powered off while typin this message. >.<

----------


## JadeGreen

DawnEye, I wish you had more dream guides I could draw, they're making for good practice.

(I was thinking my new years resolution was going to be to draw something everyday. I need to get a tumblr or something.)

----------


## DawnEye11

( /* w *\)Woah. I know its practice but thanks a bunch for doing pics of them.It feels like you totally mastered drawing  my dream guides. Its so beautiful.  The colors, designs and pose emanate their persona so well. I feel like I need to put more thought into my designs now. Also, I'm definitely saving both pics. I could probably put them up on my dream journal page. It would make it easier for people to know my guides just by looking at it. Oh and   I tried tumblr once but there are so many people in it, it might be tuff to get noticed. Still its probably worth a try.

----------


## literatedragon

You should make a manga or American comic book with this character, she is so cool and I would love to know her story and see her in action

----------


## JadeGreen

One of my new years resolutions was to draw something everyday for the rest of the year. That doesn't necessarily mean I'll be posting to this thread every single day as they might just be practice drawings and what not. Though I really did not draw anything on the second. Though between getting an infection and having my car break down I think I have ample excuse. Anyways I was on a nice roll with these character badges and they're fun and don't take a lot of time to do.





> You should make a manga or American comic book with this character, she is so cool and I would love to know her story and see her in action



I have been wanting to get back into doing comics for awhile now. In late elementary all the way up through 10th grade I ran a comic called "Kyle and Gary". It was kind of a bog standard comedy setup about two half-brothers who just go through the usual comedy hijinx. Generally the idea of each plot was to take a relatively mundane starting point and cause it to cascade into absurdity, such as when a valuable family vase gets broken by accident they must seek out the other one buried in a crypt on the other side of the planet before their mom gets back from the grocery store. But looking back I realize most of the jokes were just references (anyone remember gangnam style? The dumb arrow to the knee joke? Yeah.) and others just don't land. Really it was harmless enough, and I don't cringe too hard reading through it. But I'm certainly not going to post it.

But I officially dropped the strip four years ago and I've been running around with my hair on fire trying to figure out what kind of comic I might do next. I've thought about a comic based around my adventures lucid dreaming, but I have problems with characterization of my recurring dream characters, and worse, myself. Also, Dreams spiral around themes very personal to me and I don't think I'd be comfortable covering them as themes in the story.

I mean I could obviously just create a character from scratch and design their psyche. But it always bugged me that unless you really worked hard, you'd never really have the depth and complexity you get from using someone's actual dream journal. Most works that center around dreams tend to be blatantly obvious with their symbolism and it can be very hard to coax out the subtlety and nuance you get from a real Oneironaut.

I had drafted this story called Nightmare Hunter. It actually started off as a draft of a lucid dreaming story (still holding its original title) but as of now the story has very little, if anything to do with lucid dreaming, and the original characters have been relegated to a secondary squad. Instead it's a demon hunter/supernatural type and the only real relation to nightmares is that the monsters are captured inside a dreamcatcher. (Albeit a special dreamcatcher that has the ability to catch 'nightmares' in the real world.)

I had also began planning a story called 'Farr'. It was a science fiction story about an artificially intelligent robotic space probe and the last human being in the galaxy trying to get back to the earth from the andromeda galaxy by joining a crew of on-the-run space pirates led by a cranky but brilliant old female alien.

----------


## DawnEye11

Those look nice!  ::D:  Posting a pic everyday does seem like too much but practice is good. You should definitely post your comics or make one if you have time. It doesn't have to be dream related though.

----------


## JadeGreen

More character Badges. Alduir and David. I don't think I draw either of them enough for how much I enjoy their designs.

----------


## JadeGreen

I'm starting to feel like this "Draw something everyday" thing is getting a bit spammy. On the days I haven't done a character badge I've been working on a dream-inspired picture.

My dad saw me across the room and thought I was drawing Donald Trump.  :Big laugh:

----------


## Tataglia

So JadeGreen, you kind of subtlety implied that you wanted some constructive criticism. I'll do my best.

Your style is obviously very suited for a comic or animation, it's not realism you strive for, I'll take that into account.
But please don't neglect or abandon traditional mediums/art altogether. For instance pencil and paper are so simple and damn useful to learn with.
All art whether the style is more anime, cartoony or realistic is all based on fundamentals. 
Those artists who drew TLA, they do know their anatomy very well. It's the foundation where all styles are built upon. 
But of course you are still able to convey a lot of expressiveness, ideas, poses, stories, etc. Your lack (for a better word) of anatomy doesn't seem to hinder that. 
It's staggering to see, sometimes you're anatomy is spot on believable, other times it's a bit watered down.
Now I wonder, you seem to be at home at your current style. A bit too much, be sure to learn and study from art that inspires you, real-life, and what-not to continue, experiment and improve upon your current style. It should never be at it's final stages, a change to no-pupils could be temporary or evolve. Or for fun-practise see if you can invent a new style. Don't get too attached, though. Variety in drawing is also important. Too much of the same, perhaps not a good idea, if you use your own work as a reference too much, apart from the good things, you inevitably copy over your mistakes and strengthen those bad habits.

The thing is, there's a lot of progress to be seen in your drawings. Some of those drawings, I think are really creative and well-executed (the snowy landscape, ultimate weapon upgrade, etc). The biggest thing that can improve is probably efficiency along with anatomy, so that you can draw in a shorter amount a time with greater quality. Your consistency in style is great, excellent for comics, but obviously that also means inevitably that it stagnates a bit.

Your lines are almost all the same thickness with a relatively big diameter. Varying line weight will most certainly add appeal and interest.
You're shading is basic and most of the time it seems to works. If you want a fun and challenging practice. Draw a cool pose of a character. Be sure that the anatomy and clothing folds are correct. Then add a 3D light source arrow at various angles and shade your character in a few times. Dramatic lighting coming from beneath, backlighting from behind etc. all on the same character.
For faces, I can only say draw skulls. Study faces the relative positioning of it all, how a face rotates, self-portraits, etc. So many things you can do here.
Anatomy as a whole, obviously study, there's no other way around it, if you draw a character be sure to have some references around.
Hair, you seem to say a lot, that you have trouble with hair. Well you have to shade in bundles of hair more. See how other artists do it. Learn from them. Hair has to have at least some volume, so that it doesn't seem like it's a part of the skull, but rather on top of the skull.

Some insights in your drawing process. Yeah that's pretty much how I would approach it too. Early sketch -> refinement -> painting. But of course you're doing more of a comic look. When we make a mistake, we can easily correct with lasso and other tools in the painting process. You don't have that flexibility in a comic drawing. You're early stages of the process are way more important and this should be reflected in how much time you spent on it. Be sure to flip the canvas from time to time (make a shortcut of that command). And take more time in the early stages. Maybe more layers of refinement can help too, with the previous layer on lower opacity.

But please do continue with making drawings that you love. 'Draw something a day' it's great not spam, but don't let these drawings you do now be the only thing that you do. Good luck.

----------


## DawnEye11

Lol Donald trump. For him to be Donald trump he would need the blue suit he always wears.Also, I think he looks too good to be trump. ^^ No Offense.

----------


## JadeGreen

> But please don't neglect or abandon traditional mediums/art altogether. For instance pencil and paper are so simple and damn useful to learn with.
> All art whether the style is more anime, cartoony or realistic is all based on fundamentals. 
> Those artists who drew TLA, they do know their anatomy very well. It's the foundation where all styles are built upon.



I actually took a life drawing class last term, and rather enjoyed it. I had some work to upload but the main barrier keeping me from doing so is a lack of means to convert it to digital. I don't have a scanner, and I tried taking pictures of some drawings but all I have is a phone camera.





> It's staggering to see, sometimes you're anatomy is spot on believable, other times it's a bit watered down.
> Now I wonder, you seem to be at home at your current style. A bit too much, be sure to learn and study from art that inspires you, real-life, and what-not to continue, experiment and improve upon your current style. It should never be at it's final stages, a change to no-pupils could be temporary or evolve. Or for fun-practise see if you can invent a new style. Don't get too attached, though. Variety in drawing is also important. Too much of the same, perhaps not a good idea, if you use your own work as a reference too much, apart from the good things, you inevitably copy over your mistakes and strengthen those bad habits.



That is one habit I need to get into. Is using more references. Sure I tend to distort anatomy a little, both in the face and body. I never liked to go the distances some anime styles go with the huge eyes and the very thin bodies. (In fact my distortions tend to be individualized to each character.) But It's still important that I make things look correct even if they're distorted. Another art style I really, really like (and maybe should draw from some more) is that of the Gorillaz. They use a lot of anatomical distortion yet are still gorgeous.





> The thing is, there's a lot of progress to be seen in your drawings. Some of those drawings, I think are really creative and well-executed (the snowy landscape, ultimate weapon upgrade, etc). The biggest thing that can improve is probably efficiency along with anatomy, so that you can draw in a shorter amount a time with greater quality. Your consistency in style is great, excellent for comics, but obviously that also means inevitably that it stagnates a bit.



Very true. Anatomy could be fixed by studying some more references and doing some real life sketching. On the subject of stagnation, one thing I've noticed is I very rarely draw from real life when I'm drawing on my own time. I almost always draw fictional characters. Now at the very least, I draw a wide variety of characters with different features, so I get practice doing different things. And I do tend to stick to what I know and have been pondering ways to branch out. Other subject matter and stylistic influences that might interest me. I sketched some spacecraft in my spare time back before the turn of the new year. Drawing machines might be a good way for me to improve my backgrounds and perspective, since it can be more technical. If I ever get sick of characters, I'll have to develop and experiment with those drawings. I'd also like to do some more monsters and creatures.

I'm also glad you see the improvement. Basically the reason I started this thread.




> Your lines are almost all the same thickness with a relatively big diameter. Varying line weight will most certainly add appeal and interest.
> You're shading is basic and most of the time it seems to works. If you want a fun and challenging practice. Draw a cool pose of a character. Be sure that the anatomy and clothing folds are correct. Then add a 3D light source arrow at various angles and shade your character in a few times. Dramatic lighting coming from beneath, backlighting from behind etc. all on the same character.



Line weight is always something that's challenged me. But most of my stylistic influences (TLA, at least if you're looking at screenshots from the show) generally have even line weight. (Though it's thinner). Frankly it's just something that I have trouble paying attention to, both in my own art and others'. 

I feel like I could make a very fun and interesting animated gif doing this practice, drawing a character and having a light source orbiting around them.





> For faces, I can only say draw skulls. Study faces the relative positioning of it all, how a face rotates, self-portraits, etc. So many things you can do here.
> Anatomy as a whole, obviously study, there's no other way around it, if you draw a character be sure to have some references around.
> Hair, you seem to say a lot, that you have trouble with hair. Well you have to shade in bundles of hair more. See how other artists do it. Learn from them. Hair has to have at least some volume, so that it doesn't seem like it's a part of the skull, but rather on top of the skull.



That is one thing we did not do in the life drawing class; draw skulls. (I think I drew a pelvis and lower spine at one point.) We learned some basic facial proportions though. (I actually have one character who's face is half-skull. Maybe with references of a skull, a few detailed face sketches of him would be of benefit.)





> Some insights in your drawing process. Yeah that's pretty much how I would approach it too. Early sketch -> refinement -> painting. But of course you're doing more of a comic look. When we make a mistake, we can easily correct with lasso and other tools in the painting process. You don't have that flexibility in a comic drawing. You're early stages of the process are way more important and this should be reflected in how much time you spent on it. Be sure to flip the canvas from time to time (make a shortcut of that command). And take more time in the early stages. Maybe more layers of refinement can help too, with the previous layer on lower opacity.



Hmm... A second layer of refinement. That might be nice in some areas. Or just more time and effort put into the first layer of refinement. That is defiantly good advice. I'll play around with it next time. Between cleaning up my sketch layers and using a tad more references I'm bound to see a jump in anatomy. I've already come so far in just a few months of practice on the tablet, and it's nice to know I can go so much farther. Thanks.





> Lol Donald trump. For him to be Donald trump he would need the blue suit he always wears.Also, I think he looks too good to be trump. ^^ No Offense.



He's also not firing anybody.  :Cheeky:  Yeah. Andi came out unusually handsome this time around. Don't know if it's the pose or the tweaks to my style or what.

I drew something today, but it was just a sketch on paper. Working out some difficult poses and expressions on dream-me.

----------


## JadeGreen

A combination of elements drawn (and slightly tweaked) from the ending section of this dream. It was like some weird Role playing game. Somehow what started as a simple joke sketch turned into a week long nightmare of improper perspective and detailing the background. It was a very wonderfully strange dream, that one.

I would only realize halfway through this that the mushroom smoking weed; it's a drug doing drugs. My subcon is either really clever or just bored.

----------


## JadeGreen

I did these a long time ago and never uploaded them.



I'm pretty sure I used a whole bunch of references for Jack here, but things still ended up looking a little off. (Also come to find out he might not ever be appearing in my dreams again like so since he apparently became permanently fused with another dream character.) That'll have to go into my dreamviews DJ at some point. I was hoping I would draw all my dream characters consecutively and have nice badges to go in my dream journal, but I lost motivation to to do the other two.



I was also looking at efficiency. I timed myself only drawing this for  about 75 minutes (plus an undoccumented amount of time redrawing the ear), trying to get out of my usual bad habits of doing things like watching youtube videos and listening to music while I draw, since that probably stretches the time I spend even longer. And 75 minutes for a simple bust shot of a character that I consider to be moderatley hard to draw. To say my art moved at a snails pace, I think would be an insult to snails everywhere. I defiantly feel like there could be some improvement there while keeping the at or above the level of quality I have now. Maybe something in my process and workflow is slowing me up.  :Thinking:

----------


## JadeGreen

Another more of a concept that I'll draw better later when I am more confident in it. I had this idea that Raiah would make robotic shadows of herself. (Raiah-obots if you will.) It seems like a cool idea and when I was considering that when I got around to doing a story or comic on her, I had this concept that she gets more powerful not through training, but by engineering and building things that offer her more of an advantage. (Both in fighting monsters and in her true life goal of being a musician.)

The part of the concept I couldn't decide on is if the bots should just be automatic drones, or if they should have personality, and this kind of depicts them in-between the two. If they were to have personalities then maybe each one would be representative of one of Raiah's main personality traits. Io (orange) would be her aggressive side, and play the drums, and always be looking to prove herself stronger and tougher than the others. Europa (blue) would be representative of Raiah's more intelligent, scientific side; being the most logical and calculating, the most robotic, and probably try to establish herself as some kind of leader amongst the bots, and play keyboard. Callisto (black) would represent her creator's childlike side, being the one to make jokes to lighten the mood, being impatient and jumping to conclusions, and maybe complaining of being bored when the going gets slow. Ganymede (white) would be the confident, optimistic one. Perhaps a bit of a blend of all the traits of the other bots, making her be the closest to her creator's personality, and play Bass.

And of course they're all named after the moons of Jupiter since Raiah is an established Astronomy nerd.

But I still don't know what's cooler. Imagining all of the bots going into battle against some powerful opponent or all of them on stage playing Daft Punk's "Robot Rock".

----------


## JadeGreen

Satri Khyagusa. This was actually the second attempt at drawing her. The first one looked off in so many ways. The only thing that rly bugs me about this one is the low angle on what is supposed to be a very short character.



And Maxwell Hexos. (Finally I've completed all the Hexos siblings.) Other than the fact his welding mask look like it's about to fall off the back of his head to me, I really like this one.

I've started messing around with line weight variations a little with these two. Efficiency was also a matter. I think including the full redraw, this was a little under two hours.

I also made a tumblr where I'll be cross posting a lot of art and maybe starting a comic. Right now it's just two chara bios but I've been looking to do more.
https://jadegreen17.tumblr.com/

----------


## naturespirit

Wow! I think its great your starting a tumblr!  :smiley:

----------


## JadeGreen

Rythe; Schrodinger's man. Locked in a living paradox, he is both dead and alive at the same time, and has been that way for over 500 years. I wonder what happens when he is 'observed' and it is decided whether he has been dead or alive this whole time. It doesn't seem as though being observed by any human being will cause that though.
_
I tried drawing a skull. (I actually drew several.) and then building half his face up over it. Though at some point in the future I would like to do a fully human and a fully skeletal iteration.

He gives me a vibe of Scar from Fullmetal Alchemist. Though I feel like that might have inspired his character and design even if I didn't intentionally reference it._



Hyuna, the Noble Wendigo. This is honestly my favorite character badge out of all of the ones that I've drawn. I like the addition of the braids in his hair though if I continue to draw him, like in another full body, I want to put more hair on his body. After all I've heard of a lot of different interpretations of the Wendigo, where some are more beastlike and others are more human like and in designing this character I was essentially combining the elements from different interpretations that I liked the most.



And a Panda Cat. ._. I like the eyes being darker than pure white so I can add that reflection.

----------


## JadeGreen

[23:16] <@spellbee2|Asleep> if you need an idea, draw a robo-shark fighting a cyborg-llama-man
[23:16] <@spellbee2|Asleep> with explosions and lasers in the background



The deed is done.

----------


## DawnEye11

I like your characters! The last pic looks like a character that could have appeared on regular show. Also, I can't help but mention this but your character style makes me think of the anime Noein. Mostly cause of the eyes I guess. Oh and not that your art isn't good the way it is but I think if you add more detail to the furs and hair on the top of the head of first pic it would look cooler. Your lines are also very organic looking. Perhaps if you use the line/Curve tool or find a way to make smoother strokes it would create a crisp look to your art.

----------


## JadeGreen

> I like your characters! The last pic looks like a character that could have appeared on regular show. Also, I can't help but mention this but your character style makes me think of the anime Noein. Mostly cause of the eyes I guess. Oh and not that your art isn't good the way it is but I think if you add more detail to the furs and hair on the top of the head of first pic it would look cooler. Your lines are also very organic looking. Perhaps if you use the line/Curve tool or find a way to make smoother strokes it would create a crisp look to your art.



Well cleaning linework is something illustrator spoiled me with for the longest time. (You remember my drawings were good, then got crappy, then were good once more. That's because I was working in illustrator before. It was nice, I could draw things with a mouse and had some coloring and layering options I would not otherwise have. But drawing every line and detail with a mouse in illustrator was sooo time consuming and became even more so when it got to creating shading and doing details like hair. Generally I find the best fix to the shoddy linework is to work in a larger resolution, weirdly enough Some of the strongest works I've done on the tablet thus far (The Mushroom dream and the Steampunk Raiah and Satri) were fairly high resolution and had small line weight. I don't really know why that is. Maybe my art just looks better like that.

And the hair. I was trying to imitate what my drawing professor tells me, to think of hair as shape with texture, rather than individual strands. I will look into how I could render short hair differently. (I'm also not so sure about the hair around the sides of the head and on where the facial hair should be, that looked a whole lot better in my head, but I didn't want to give him a full beard.) But perhaps more texture would help. I need to get back into the habit of drawing something everyday, It was really helping me to improve. And honestly I'm happy with the style I developed working in illustrator. (Of course styles can be improved and changed.) With the value represented through shape. I've tried painting with gradation and blending before to various levels of success. (But haven't posted the drawings.)

Also I still want to see screenshots of your game, even if you're not going to post it. Also you said you were planning on programming an RPG. Tell me about what kind of features you would want it to have?

----------


## DawnEye11

Ohhhh,where is my head? -I forgor you use to draw with a mouse. Yeah, working with a higher resolution is good. I also like small line weight but at certain times varying it can be good depending on the drawing. I think adding more texture would have been fine than. I need to look at it more like that too so I wouldn't mind looking at more of your drawings like examples of that.

 Im waiting on my brotherbut I will see if I can snap pics. I want to have a game with features, puzzles and an interesting story kind of like madfather or ib..Id go into it more but my battery is going to die. TTyl

----------


## JadeGreen

*Spoiler* for _This image is both disturbing and utterly hilarious. Enjoy._:

----------


## JadeGreen

I wish I had saved the chat that inspired this. Ah well, this version is better.

----------


## JadeGreen

I haven't drawn on the tablet in awhile and it shows...

----------


## DawnEye11

Nice drawing of Marcus!His hand looks a little  funny in that angle though.   :wink2:

----------


## JadeGreen

Yeah. I used a reference for that but it still didn't look quite right, and now that I've got this out of my system, I can get back to some serious practice.

----------


## DawnEye11

Lolol xD I really like that one. I love the expressions and can relate to what happens in it.

----------


## JadeGreen

My friend convinced me I should draw this. (Huh, second musical reference in a row.)


*Spoiler* for _ garbage comics, some of which are very old_: 







 





I am ashamed to admit this is the tip of the iceberg.

----------


## DawnEye11

Great picture!.   ::D:  I really like the way you layed out the design for what looks like for a poster or cd lol The comics are hilarious too. Their not garbage if they can make you laugh.

----------


## JadeGreen

another DC/OC musical pic because reasons



wip dreamscape




*Spoiler* for _more terrible comics._: 









I have a ton of these but many of them are very inappropriate.

----------


## JadeGreen

Ahhh sweet relief from the lag.  ::content:: 

Now that's progress! (This one is gonna take a long time to finish so I've resolved to work it on and off as I feel like it between other works.)



Bonus; The girl that I love to draw wayyyy too much.

----------


## DawnEye11

Great pics!I believe I havent seen the guy to the right before though. He looks like the father of the other blonde guy you drew. The landscape one is beautiful. I enjoy drawing landscapes when im bored but being detailed does take up a good amount of time. The comics were funny. I dont really understand the p, b, and j joke but maybe its because im not a science person.  XD

----------


## JadeGreen

I almost never post traditional art because 1.) I always felt more at home working digitally and feel my traditional works aren't really as good and 2.) I don't own a scanner so uploading traditional art can be time consuming. Regardless I drew this and liked it because it was lucid dreaming related, and as far as drawings of hands go, it's one of the best ones I have on file.

Also I made a DeviantArt account, though as of typing this post I have no artwork uploaded into my account. Since I've drifted away from DV quite a bit I figure it would be best to show you where you can carry on following my art. This by no means means that I am closing this art thread though. I'll still post art here as long as people come to see it.

Also one more thing for future reference, my art posted on DA might not always be safe for work, but I'll try to be a good citizen and put mature content filters on anything I wouldn't want my grandmother seeing.

----------


## DawnEye11

Amazing. It definitely leaves an impression on the viewer. I like how detailed the skin is. I hardly think about that when drawing hands.

----------


## JadeGreen

I still haven't gotten around to uploading some of my traditional drawings. Have some more digital doodlings I've managed to squeak out lately.

S's cartoon band he asked me to draw. (Headsup image is 7500x2500 or something like that)


*Spoiler* for _big image_: 









Pikmin Fanon: Glowing Puffstool


Some kinda mars rover/interplanetary surface explorer thingies doodle:


Some very star wars esque spaceship:

----------


## JadeGreen

My friend wanted me to draw his fursona, but didn't specify a context. I like all the little visual gags I was able to slip in this one.



Everyone's characters from a supernatural rolepay on another site. Was supposed to have this one done on halloween but...

----------


## JadeGreen

My friend wanted me to draw his fursona, but didn't specify a context. I like all the little visual gags I was able to slip in this one.



Everyone's characters from a supernatural rolepay on another site. Was supposed to have this one done on halloween but...

----------


## JadeGreen

I haven't been around much lately. I hope you don't mind me fulfilling that promise that I would do spaceships someday.

----------


## JadeGreen

Moar (Only 5 images per post allowed)







(This one below is my favorite out of the bunch)



(Commission)

----------


## JadeGreen

Even Moar Scifi Stuff (I'm too lazy to add everything)

(Commission)





(Commissions)

----------


## slash112

I'm massively impressed. That is one buttload of art. Good art.

Love love love the comics. Even the ones you claim to be terrible.

----------


## JadeGreen

Thank you. You totes broke my KKKombo though.

----------


## DawnEye11

I can see all those designs being recreated as 3d objects for a movie or game. Seriously,  where do you get all your ideas when you design tech stuff? Do the ideas come easily to you or do you look at references a lot?  I wanna get better at drawing tech after seeing how amazing you are at it and what you can accomplish with it.

----------

